# Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben



## Agalatze (10. Juli 2004)

wer von euch hat mit diesen ködern schon erfahrungen gemacht ?
egal welcher köder, außer die üblichen wattwürmer,seeringler oder tobse
ist für mich interessant.
und wie siehts jahreszeitmäßig aus ???
wäre dankbar für jede schilderung. 
will nämlich auch mal wieder ordentlich testen.
bei mir waren einmal nordseekrabben ganz fängig.
vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.
gruß agalatze  #v


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben...*

Beim Brandungsangeln noch nicht, aber in Norwegen waren Rekker = Shrimps manchmal Topköder, vor allem bei Sonnenschein!!! Beim Aalangeln im Süsswasser sollen die auch gut sein.


----------



## Waldi (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Also ich habe eigentlich immer eingefrorenen Granat mit. Ich kaufe mir immer in günstigen Zeiten 2 bis 3 Pfund und teile die immer in 50g Portionen. Auch leere Sprudeltablettendosen (diese Magnesium.- oder Vitaminbrausetabletten) eignen sich hervorragend um eine Tagesportion Granat einzufrieren. Solange der Granat am antauen ist hält er wunderbar am Haken. Wenn ich auf Platte aus bin und 3-er Paternoster verwende ist der oberste Haken immer der zum experimentierten. Ich habe schon oft Platte mit Granat gefangen. Auch wenn es nicht so weit raus gehen muß und ich mit Futterkorb zwischen Blei und Paternoster angeln kann, ist Granat ein sehr gute Futterkorbfüllung.
Aus der Not heraus ergab sich einmal auf Fünen, daß ich auf Tip im Angelladen (Wattwürmer u. Kneifer waren ausverkauft) auch mal mit Tintenfischstücken veruche gestartet habe. In Streifen geschnitten oder Stücke der Greifarme lassen sich super anködern und halten jedem Gewaltwurf stand. Habe damit auch Platte gefangen, ich glaube aber eher weniger als wenn ich Wattis dabei gehabt hätte. Ist aber bestimmt auch eine gute Wahl als Kombiköder. Der wurfanfällige Wattwurm kann gut mit einem kleinen Stück Tintenfisch etwas mehr Stabilität erhalten. Auch als Duftlockstoff sicher gut.
Andere Experimente mit Fischfetzen von Hering über Makrelen oder anderen Meeresbewohnern aus der Truhe im Supermarkt blieben eher ohen Erfolg. Taugt alles höchstens als Duftgeber im Futterkorb.
Wenn ich nach Zurich (Nordholland) zum Plattenangeln fahre gibt es dort im Angelladen eingefrorene Spirlinge zu kaufen. Das sind etwa 4 bis 5cm lange Köderfischchen. Diese sind auch sehr gut wenn es denn gut beißt. Fangen eher große Platten. Sind die Platten aber träge und wollen nicht so recht wird der Spirling erst recht nicht fangen. Dann ist immer erst Kneifer un dann Wattwurm angesagt, immer noch die fängigsten Köder.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

hallo aalglatze!
ich fang mit calamares welse....
lg rob#h


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

vielen dank schonaml an euch   #v 

habe da aber nochmal ne frage  ;+ 

was ist granat ??? kenne ich leider nicht ? hört sich aber sehr interessant an. ich will im herbst nochmal richtig schön was probieren außer die üblichen sachen.

schöne grüße 

agalatze  #h


----------



## Waldi (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Granat sind die schon gekochten Nordseekrabben die es in der Saison zum selberpulen in den Fischgeschäften an der Nordsee gibt. Wenn man sich ein Krabbenbrötchen bestellt gibts diese Dinger schon ohne Gehäuse auf dem Brötchen. Also nicht nur für die Meeresbewohner ein Leckerbissen.
Gruß Waldi

ups - ein Hamburger kennt kein Granat???


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

ach so !!!
vielen dank nochmal für die deine hilfe waldi 
ich werde mir wohl auch mal welche einfrieren.
schaden kanns ja nicht.


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

ich kenne die übrigens schon, aber nicht als granat sondern einfach als ungepulte
nordseekrabben


----------



## Schütti (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Hallo Waldi, hallo Agalatze,
habe gerade eure Berichte gelesen. Frage an Waldi: Wieviele Granat köders du auf einen Plattfischhaken und wie köders du. 
Besten Dank im Voraus
Schütti


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

@ schütti
ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit der pm auch noch weiter helfen
petri !!!


----------



## Waldi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Moin Schütti,
es kommt ein Granat auf den Haken. Babei sortiere ich den Granat etwas passend zu Hakengröße. Da gibt es durchaus 5 cm lange Teile die auch gut auf ein entsprechenden Haken passen. Ich bevorzuge langschenklige Aberdeenhaken aus Carbonstahl von 1 bis 2/0 . Dabei wird der scharfe Haken beginnend am Kopf durch den gesammten Granat gestochen. Dabei läßt sich die natürliche Krümmumg der kleinen Krabbe gut der Hakenform anpassen. Kopf mit harter Schale sitzt dann auf dem Hakenschenkel und der weichere Schwanz im Rundbogen, vobei die Hakenspitze immer frei bleibt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## svenskepilk (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Vielen Dank für dieses Thema. Ihr habt mir auch weitergeholfen =)


----------



## Schütti (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Hallo Waldi,
danke für den Tip mit dem anködern. Habe ich mir so ungefähr auch schon gedacht, denn ich denke das die Plattfische sich den Granat von hinten schnappen. Zack, und schon hängt er am Haken. Sag mal, hast du es auch schon einmal mit frisch gefangenen Garnelen versucht oder bevorzugst du immer die Gekochten. Übrigens nehme ich immer langschenklige Haken der Gr. 2 aber was soll schon die eine Nummer Unterschied.
Freu mich auf deine Antwort. Und immer dran denken: Wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben.
Euer Schütti


----------



## Waldi (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Moin Schütti,
wenn Du vielleicht auch mal meinen Bericht`"Neues von Scholl und Co." im Plattfischboard gelesen hast, kannst Du Dir bestimmt gut vorstellen wie oft ich es schon genau beobachten konnte, wie Platten fressen. Da staunt man immer wieder welche großen Brocken die Plattgehauenen mit einem Schlag einsaugen. Ich konnte allerdings nie feststellen, daß sie dabei irgend eine Position des Köders bevorzugen. Auch größere Kraben werden sogar seitlich inhaliert!!! Und man bedenke meine 3 Teichplatten sind nur ca. 25 bis 30 cm groß. Meistens wird der Granat schon beim ersten Angriff völlig eingesaugt und dann wenn die Platte merkt, daß sie das Teil in dieser Position nicht schlucken kann, teilweise wieder ausgespuckt, und eigentlich ohne Plan wieder eingesaugt. Entweder es paßt jetzt, vielleicht auch weil der Granat nun schon gebrochen oder gar zerteilt ist, oder es folgt ein weiterer Versuch. Ein weiteres Verhalten der Platten, welches wir uns auch zu Nutze machen können, ist auch ihr großer Futterneid. Manchmal dauert es Minuten bis ein Platter zuschlägt, obwohl selbst noch lebende Wattwürmer ihm fast ins Maul kriechen. Aber hat sich einer zum Fressen entschieden ist sofort ein regelrechter Fressrausch im Gange und die Platten schnappen wie wild nach allem was da zu finden ist.
Wenn ich nun nach all den Stunden Beobachtung ein fertiges Beißmuster der Platten definieren könnte müßte ich lügen. Die Teile bleiben weiterhin launisch und unberechenbar. Aber Eines ist sicher, um die kleineren zu schonen ist ein Haken Größe 1 das Minnimum - lieber noch größer! Dann haken sich die Platten auch eher im Maulbereich. Bestimmt auch dann, wenn sie nach dem ersten Einsaugen den Köder neu ausrichten wollen.
Selbst frisch gefangener Granat ist natürlich noch besser! Es ist nur einfacher mit dem gekauften und eingefrohrenen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

tintefische jeglicher armanzahl, will meinen acht- und zehnarmige sind meiner beobachtung nach immer nur dann fängig, wenn sie sehr frisch sind! dann können sie sogar die besten anderen köder übertreffen. wenn sie nicht frisch sind, benutze ich sie nur im cocktail mit anderen ködern um vor allem beim werfen die anderen köder vor dem abrutschen zu bewahren, indem ich zuletzt zirka fingernagelgrosse fetzen zwei mal auf den haken ziehe. skitfiske aus göteborg! wünscht chippog
ps für die leutens aussem plattfischforum, weiter oben ist es noch interessanter.


----------



## Tackle (11. August 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

Ich habe mir mal 2 päckchen Garnelen gekauft, das Stück ca 10-12cm lang, und in Norwegen getestet. Ich muss sagen, das Einzige was ich gefangen habe, war ne Beule am Hinterkopf, als meine Freundin die Rechnung sah. #d


----------



## Agalatze (11. August 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

ich werde das ganze mal schön im herbst testen...
irgendwas wird schon gehen hoffe ich


----------



## chippog (12. August 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

@ tackle! ist ein trauriges lied, was du da singst und leider viel zu oft wahr. ich wünschte mir auch eine billigere quelle, kann jedoch manchmal für elf euro drei kilo zirka sechs bis sieben centimeter lange kaufen und portioniert einfrieren. chipp aus göteborg


----------



## Tackle (12. August 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

@chipp: Das ist doch noch ein Preis, der sich sehen lassen kann. Für meine Grossen hatte ich für das Kilo so um die 18 Euro abgedrückt. Der gehoffte Erfolg hat sich auch nicht eingestellt. Habe Da bestimmt auch beim anködern fehler gemacht. Vieleicht sind die auch einfach zu gross gewesen. Hast Du nen Tip fürs nächste mal? Gruss Tackle


----------



## chippog (16. August 2004)

*AW: Garnelen,Shrimps,Calamares,Krabben*

für zwei fischarten benutze ich krabben, gefleckter lippfisch und rotzunge. an sonsten habe ich auch ehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht. ausnahme, angeln auf den kanaren, wo krabben der köder schlechthin sind!


----------

